# Alligator gar



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Has anyone had any luck catchin em? I've been tryin to catch these things for 2 years now. I've only gotten 2 hookups and they were at 2am on a live ly. They both ended up gettin off a couple minutes into the fight. But I constantly see them hit the top of the water. 5-10 at a time. They hang out at the deep holes of the river every time I've seen them and won't ever bite. I was just looking for some insight on hooks/bait cuz I've thrown everything at em with no luck


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I use half to a quarter of a mullet. Also I don't use any weight on my line and when I get a bite I open the spool and let them swim awhile. They are bad about just swimming around with the bait in their mouth for a few minutes, before trying to eat it.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

GROUPERKING said:


> I use half to a quarter of a mullet. Also I don't use any weight on my line and when I get a bite I open the spool and let them swim awhile. They are bad about just swimming around with the bait in their mouth for a few minutes, before trying to eat it.


That's how I hooked mine. But I left him run with it for probably 5 minutes before settin the hook. Still got off. And I was usin a 2/0 treble hook


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Used to use a nylon cord shreded and on a hook with a Half Shad. Teeth would get hung in the nylon.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

daniel9829 said:


> Used to use a nylon cord shreded and on a hook with a Half Shad. Teeth would get hung in the nylon.


That's not a bad idea. I've heard of 1 or the other but not combined. Idk why I never thought of it. Lol


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ain't ya'll talking about regular gar not an alligator gar?


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I use a 50# recurve and a fiberglass arrow.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

billyb said:


> Ain't ya'll talking about regular gar not an alligator gar?


Short nose


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

MikeH said:


> I use a 50# recurve and a fiberglass arrow.


Haha. I heard that. My boat isn't set up for bowfishin though.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I use a wire leader to fish for Florida Gar. Never caught an Alligator Gar. Let them run with the bait for a few minutes then set the hook. It is fun to see them jump 100 yards down river. Shoot them with a 22 when you get them back to the boat.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

billyb said:


> I use a wire leader to fish for Florida Gar. Never caught an Alligator Gar. Let them run with the bait for a few minutes then set the hook. It is fun to see them jump 100 yards down river. Shoot them with a 22 when you get them back to the boat.


That's what we tried. But they seem really picky on what they eat. 2 bites in 2 years isn't very good! Haha


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Every time I go to BW there is a spot about half way between the mouth of Yellow River and Broadmouth out in the bay that I see hundreds of gars. I guess it is a deep hole. They are always there.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

billyb said:


> Every time I go to BW there is a spot about half way between the mouth of Yellow River and Broadmouth out in the bay that I see hundreds of gars. I guess it is a deep hole. They are always there.


That's the same way over here at fish river in Fairhope al. They stay at the 30' deep holes where the river cuts


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

I have heard of guys making snares for them. Rigging a minnow in the center of the loop.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

HammerHead1631 said:


> I have heard of guys making snares for them. Rigging a minnow in the center of the loop.


That would be awesome


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

All gar are open season except Alligator gar that are a protected specie in Florida. I was going to break the record but we cant figure out how to weigh the fish without it being in our possession. Weird.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Throw them poles down and get yourself a bow and arrow... Way more fun than reeling one in&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

:d:d:d


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> View attachment 707585
> 
> 
> Throw them poles down and get yourself a bow and arrow... Way more fun than reeling one in&#55357;&#56397;


The water over here has absolutely 0 vis. I'm not fast enough of a shot to pop em when they come up to breathe


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

CatHunter said:


> All gar are open season except Alligator gar that are a protected specie in Florida. I was going to break the record but we cant figure out how to weigh the fish without it being in our possession. Weird.


Luckily, I'm in Alabama. And I've had that same exact problem!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

My dad and I have shot some monsters over in the mobile delta. We've shot 2 over 125 pounds, and now we won't even shoot a 5-6 footer. Let them grow!


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

MikeH said:


> My dad and I have shot some monsters over in the mobile delta. We've shot 2 over 125 pounds, and now we won't even shoot a 5-6 footer. Let them grow!


All I want is to catch one. I don't really wanna kill one. I heard they taste like shit and I'd hate to waste 50lbs+ of meat and kill a fish just to figure out they do taste bad


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv hooked them on Escambia over 100 pounds and just cut them loose. I know where the big boys live.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had them hit Bass Assasin soft baits, when I was bassin', and they would run for a good while, and drop it. I landed one on a live minnow, and kept it for crabbing bait. That thing stunk my bait freezer up so bad I had to unplug it and bleach it out. The crabs didn't touch it, either. My experience only, yours may vary.


----------

